# Sitting in my little bomb making office constructing a claymore



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I thought I would go to my little corner of my small bomb making office to create a small package especially for someone on this forum. I was looking through my humi and trying to find some sticks that I could send out and not force someone to make a revenge hit......I then got a great idea.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Go get them!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

*hides*


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't hide from a ash seeking bomb


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Can't hide from a ash seeking bomb


*pours ashes into puddle and hides again* :biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hit them hard, Rick!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gone mad, MAD I TELL YOU!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Well I thought I would go to my little corner of my small bomb making office to create a small package especially for someone on this forum. I was looking through my humi and trying to find some sticks that I could send out and not force someone to make a revenge hit......I then got a great idea.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Good grief! You ever wonder what would happen if someone from Homeland Security stumbled across one of these posts??
:biggrin:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Run for cover and report it to no one.

Bomb bomb bomb.......ba bomb ba bomb.....bombardier


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Here we go again ........Hit em hard Bro


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Someone's going to get hurt here---Uh Oh!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Tick...tock...tick...tock...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Someone always goes home crying. You boys play nice.:biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! He has gone mad!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> Good grief! You ever wonder what would happen if someone from Homeland Security stumbled across one of these posts??
> :biggrin:


you mean when the ATF arrest Stogie for running a bomb making site.:roflmao:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Get em'


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ohhh noooo


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

This has a 3000 mile radius for a impact zone. 

As always I like to give a hint.....

My cutter.......that is the hint


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Make it count!!!!fire away....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> This has a 3000 mile radius for a impact zone.
> 
> As always I like to give a hint.....
> 
> My cutter.......that is the hint


Ut Oh who sent him a cutter? take cover--:baffled:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I did not receive a cutter from anyone here....yet......but I think I posted something about my cutter.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> I did not receive a cutter from anyone here....yet......but I think I posted something about my cutter.


Is it a Military Cutter? If so I'm leaving for a couple weeks---LOL


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmmmm....lessee, he says he has a Cohiba Limited Edition cutter, so maybe someone can figure something out from that.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well the bomb should be there tomorrow or Monday at the latest.............


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't hold back let er fly!!!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Watch out everyone within that 3000 mile radius....Duck and cover!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Way to keep everyone on their Toe's Rick--------


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Rule #1 for NOOBS: 
Never ever bomb GOTACOHIBA!!!!!


You SIR will pay dearly for your actions!!!!!
Thanks for the great smokes, but I have a rep to uphold!!!!!
So you shall go down in flames soon!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! That takes some "stones" to bomb "Gotacohiba" right off the bat... Gotta LOVE it!  Super strike on a SUPER BOTL! 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rick, 
What were you thinking--My advise to you would be to leave the city, correction "Leave The STATE"!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Hint solution = Cohiba limited edition cutter, comes with cohibas.........Got a cohiba cutter...I thought it was a good hint.


Glad you like them...I had to have a local SC hit and my friend you have been most generous...

I never run.....I just pull out the white glove.......slap slap slap slap...if I need to...but this bomb was not the case....it was a gesture


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Rick,
> What were you thinking--My advise to you would be to leave the city, correction "Leave The STATE"!


Very sound advice Paul!!
We all know I like to pick on NOOBS!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Very sound advice Paul!!
> We all know I like to pick on NOOBS!!


Uh Oh--I hear you bud! Believe me


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Retaliation headed out tomorrow!!!!
I told you Rule # 1


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Well I thought I would go to my little corner of my small bomb making office to create a small package especially for someone on this forum. I was looking through my humi and trying to find some sticks that I could send out and not force someone to make a revenge hit......I then got a great idea.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


I know I'm coming into this way late...but I got to say that the title of this thread and your little corner of the small office...that is some funny biz! Thanks for the thread I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I ALREADY MOVED!!!!!! You are going to be bombing an innocent person......HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA...oh wait...it was a dream....I am still here.....NNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

haha... nice try snapper.


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Rick nice hit......WTG!!! 1 Point for the Noobs. Thanks for stepping up and representing us. :biggrin: 

GotaCohiba is going to get you good!!! :brick: You broke the sacred rule #1.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I talked to the postman yesterday and told her to take any packages and x-ray them...if there was a bomb coming my way it needs to be diverted to the Governor of South Carolina........


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Too late the check is in the MAIL!!!
Should arrive today!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

CRAPPPPPP!!!!!!!! Must learn to act quicker and not to procrastinate.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well the post woman did not head my advise and dropped off the bomb from GotaCohiba......The wife was unaware that I did not want that thing in the house. I come in and find it sitting on the table ticking away......I ran it up to the post office to see if I could return to sender and to my disappointment.....She told me to dispose of the bomb myself......

So after detonating the warhead in my back yard at least 200 yards away from the house I find out that he does not play fair.....

The Bomb included:
Opus X 
Nub Connecticut
NUB Habano
Perdomo Habano
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero chisel tip


















































































1...2...3...4......I declare CIGAR WAR...........Damn the torpedoes, Full speed ahead


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

If you feel the need to commit Cigar suicide let the games begin.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Once again this site is just amazing...Snapper how many times are you gonna have to get blown up before you figure this thing out...i tried to start you softly now you are picking on those far more powerful than I


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Ctiicda.....You destroyed me and made me feel inferior....I had to start bombing other people....


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

GotaCohiba said:


> If you feel the need to commit Cigar suicide let the games begin.


Oh damn! :roflmao:

CD


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, the humanity!


----------

